# riding a sway back



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

since my gelding is still lamed up with a bruised shoulder, I would like to take a few little rides on old duke, 26. he's extremely healthy and will even be a bit ornery, he's not been rode in a while. but he does have a slight sway back. I know a saddle won't lay as it should, and I'm not real keen on bareback, so what can I do to make a saddle fit better? 

remember, he's 26, so buying one of those expensive pads for swaybacks isn't going to happen, he's not rode enough to get enough use of the pad, esp at his age. maybe get a riser? 

TIA


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

If a saddle is bridging like it would on a swayback, there isn't much you can do and it can really do a number on your horse. I'd ride him bareback or not at all.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Agree with Lisa; a good bareback pad to keep you and him comfortable. (Spiny backs...ouchy ride!!) All the padding you would need to fit a saddle would make it unsafe and still uncomfortable for him.

Bless his little old heart! Just how "sway backed" are we talking here; a little dip or a major breakdown of topline? Would excercise bring it back or is he too far gone?


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Cheap mount - no saddle needed! Sorry, couldn't resist.

A friend just uses a saddle blanket, not a pad, and no saddle.

I don't believe in mickey mousing with pads, even on a well built mount.

I know you don't favor riding bareback, but I haven't used a saddle for over 20 years and have no desire to, even while doing some tough riding.

The Natural Ride:


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

just a little dip. I believe old duke is part saddlebred, he's also paint. odd type to have in a ranchy south dakota area, but here he is! he is a doll, but still has some spunk to him! he's no deadhead! no one can ever believe his age. I truly wish everyone could have a 'dukers' at one point!

I have a nice bbpad I've barely used. riding him for short rides will do him and me both some good. he's taught my dd15 so much, she's been riding him since she was 2!! (ponied of course for a few years first!) he's basically on retirement, but I fully believe as long as he's healthy enough for it, short easy rides will keep him much healthier in the long run than just letting him rot in the pasture.

eta...rogo was posting at the same time as me...I really like that saddle there, you have posted it a few other times. now, I have had ppl whom I consider VERY knowledgeable in horses and saddle fit tell me that the purpose of the bars on a western saddle distribute the weight, therefore making it easier on the horses' back, esp if riding for anything longer than a hour. I am not a small person, so I would think this would be even more important, to not put all my weight in one area of the horses' back. I would love to hear some feedback on this thought!


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== I fully believe as long as he's healthy enough for it, short easy rides will keep him much healthier in the long run than just letting him rot in the pasture. ===


I've often heard that the horse who's retired to pasture ornament before he should be will die sooner. (Probably out of boredom!)


=== rogo was posting at the same time as me...I really like that saddle there, you have posted it a few other times. now, I have had ppl whom I consider VERY knowledgeable in horses and saddle fit tell me that the purpose of the bars on a western saddle distribute the weight, therefore making it easier on the horses' back, esp if riding for anything longer than a hour. I am not a small person, so I would think this would be even more important, to not put all my weight in one area of the horses' back. ===


A 200 pound friend has been riding the Natural Ride for years. Her horse is in perfect health with no problems. 

Old Duke isn't so old. I ride with quite a few folks that are riding horses in their 30's. And we don't just mozy down the road! My mount is 24.

Only you know what you and your mount are capable of. I'm sure he'll appreciate any time you spend together. It's good for both of you.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

rogo! my mom's horse had to be put down at 32, he broke a leg, the day beore she drove him several miles. at 28 he learned to pull! 

my normal ride is bummed up yet, (and its really bothering me, I am scared he wont' get better but vet said he would in time), but in the meantime I am really enjoying the other horses we have. often I only have a short time to ride, so duke and the mare with heaves can handle that! and longer rides I am using the smaller mare, macy, that my dd15 usually rides. dd is out yet with shoulder surgery recovery, so it works out ok for now! thanks for the cudos to ride an old man! I'll see how he likes taking me bareback for a while.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Ride! it will build the back muscles. Many times the sway will go away.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

They have saddle pads for sway back horses. Though he doesn't sound too bad.
Maybe a saddle with a little more rock in it, would work. ;O)


----------

